# Grand Raising



## bro.whitec (Dec 5, 2014)

I'll be getting raised on dec. 20th at the grand raising in Seattle


----------



## NY.Light (Dec 5, 2014)

bro.whitec said:


> I'll be getting raised on dec. 20th at the grand raising in Seattle



That sounds like a fine way to do it.


----------



## bro.whitec (Dec 7, 2014)

Indeed it is brother.


----------



## BroBanks (Dec 7, 2014)

Congrats to you brother.


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 8, 2014)

What is a "grand raising"?


----------



## crono782 (Dec 8, 2014)

As I've read around here, in the PHGLoTX newsletter, the GM expressed a wish to raise a minimum of 100 FCs at the annual communication. I assume this is a grand raising; a large class raising during the grand lodge communication.


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 10, 2014)

Congrats and I have heard of this being done during the grand session. This year for our North Carolina Grand Session they had 12 FC to get raised.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 15, 2014)

Make sure you take some peanuts to feed that goat bro... raw peanuts.  They like them.  Otherwise, you might get bucked.


----------



## ROLLO (Dec 18, 2014)

Peanuts or Chocolate.


----------



## Raiegn (Dec 18, 2014)

I broughtthe goat soul food and he loved it.


----------



## D3AD_L3V3L (Dec 19, 2014)

I'll be there.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 19, 2014)

Enjoy your raising today brother!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 19, 2014)

Congratulations brother! It's a great ritual, I'm sure that it will be an experience that you won't forget.


----------

